# Don Pepin Detroit Herf Event! - 3/28/08



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Smoker's Outlet in Roseville on Friday, March 28th from 3-8pm.

Specials-
Buy 3 get 1 free
Box 15% off + 5 free and a travel humidor

Cuban hand roller to be at the event.


I should be there around 6...maybe a bit earlier if I can squeeze out of work early.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ill [email protected] JR Dinner 7p so ill try2make it that way between 5p-6p...


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll try to make this one....the RP event was nice to see all of you but his cigars are not my cup of tea.....that Decade was awful. Pepin's I likey.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I should be there, I have'nt smoked any of his cigars. I've got a cuban classic I want to get to before then.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm going to try to make it to this one, thanks Jimmy


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Got to work can't make this one enjoys guys :tu


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I will try to make this one around 6 pm. You know that work thing won't allow for earlier.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Don't forget, this is tomorrow!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> I should be there, I have'nt smoked any of his cigars. I've got a cuban classic I want to get to before then.


Didn't u have a birthday or 1coming up. Hint Hint.
I'll cyall there around 5p


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Tried to get off and still can't make it

Have Fun


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm gonna try to be there sometime around 4 or so


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I'm gonna try to be there sometime around 4 or so


Please make it...I have a small number of bands for you.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chip said:


> Please make it...I have a small number of bands for you.


Cool. What time do you think you'll arrive?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I wont be able to make it. I really want to be there....have one for me



Jon :ss


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I stumbled upon this group thanks to the Smoker's Outlet's Pepin Garcia event. I got to meet White97Jimmy, Cab28, Dirty Dee, and Chip. I also got to try a Pepin blue label and have some good conversation.

I've been a lurker for some time, hell even had an account, but these guys convinced me to start posting. Hopefully soon I'll be participating in some trades/passes.

Thanks again guys for the good time. I'm sure I'll be seeing you guys again.

Mike


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Good to meet ya...357
Good group of folks there...and here.
Welcome to CS.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome 357.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JR Dinner. (lets c if pic come out)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> JR Dinner. (lets c if pic come out)


more.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> more.


more


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I recognize a few of your crew there Booker, tell runner (looks like him)he needs a hair cut:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I recognize a few of your crew there Booker, tell runner (looks like him)he needs a hair cut:r:r


lol ill let him know...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Where's the GOOD pics???? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Where's the GOOD pics???? :r


Maurice has them.


----------

